# the best protein



## rebhchad (Sep 2, 2004)

what is the best protein you bros have ever used?  im taking some ON's pro complex right now.  it has over 13 grams of bcaa's, lactase and other digestive enzymes, more than 8 grams of glutamine, glutamine peptides, & glutamine precursors, and also 55g of protein per serving  .  and it also taste good    was just wondering what you guys used as a protein source.


----------



## heavy (Sep 2, 2004)

I usually use Supreme Whey, or Deluxe Whey, as it's $25 for 2.2lbs at my local supp shop. Its 20g Protein per scoop, 1 gram fat, and 2.5g carbs, so it works great as a protein source, without fucking my diet up, as I eat a certain ratio of proteins, fats and carbs per day. ON sounds like some good stuff, how much is it brah?


----------



## jsjs24 (Sep 2, 2004)

Optimum is my usual and is probably the best out there for the price, however, allthewhey.com has damn good protein at a great price also.


----------



## dugie82 (Sep 2, 2004)

What about taste. The stuff i just bought(6 pounds of it  ) Tastes HORRIBLE, to the point where i want to gag. What should i go with next for taste?


----------



## jsjs24 (Sep 2, 2004)

dugie82 said:
			
		

> What about taste. The stuff i just bought(6 pounds of it  ) Tastes HORRIBLE, to the point where i want to gag. What should i go with next for taste?



What kind are you talking about? Optimum and alltheway.com are great!


----------



## shamrock10 (Sep 2, 2004)

I just ordered 10lbs worth of Unflavored whey. The site looks kinda amaturish but oh well...thanks jsjs...
rather get tasteless because i get sick of all the flavors quick!! ...i want to mix it with gatorade!!


----------



## heavy (Sep 2, 2004)

www.vitalus.com has 44lb bags of unflavored whey BTW...anyone try these guys?


----------



## tbosley1 (Sep 3, 2004)

allthewhey has 50 lb bags


----------



## jsjs24 (Sep 3, 2004)

shamrock10 said:
			
		

> I just ordered 10lbs worth of Unflavored whey. The site looks kinda amaturish but oh well...thanks jsjs...
> rather get tasteless because i get sick of all the flavors quick!! ...i want to mix it with gatorade!!



Don't worry, their protein is top grade shit bro.


----------



## jsjs24 (Sep 3, 2004)

tbosley1 said:
			
		

> allthewhey has 50 lb bags



Cool, I did not know that.


----------



## adrenaline (Nov 26, 2004)

rebhchad said:
			
		

> what is the best protein you bros have ever used?  im taking some ON's pro complex right now.  it has over 13 grams of bcaa's, lactase and other digestive enzymes, more than 8 grams of glutamine, glutamine peptides, & glutamine precursors, and also 55g of protein per serving  .  and it also taste good    was just wondering what you guys used as a protein source.




55g of protein per serving that must be like drinking cement


----------



## pincrusher (Dec 8, 2004)

allthewhey is a great source for protein but i recently found an even better one out there and now buy it in bulk.  try www.trueprotein.com for all your protein needs.  it is run by the man doggcrapp himself for those of you who know who he is. they do custom blends as well as having premixed specials.


----------



## JoshF56 (Sep 21, 2005)

adrenaline said:
			
		

> 55g of protein per serving that must be like drinking cement



Isopure has 50 and it tastes fine.  Thats what I use.  Smoothie Factory has it for pretty cheap compared to other places.


----------



## frostdaddy (Nov 11, 2005)

I've used ON's Pro Complex multiple times and I love it. It may not be the best for the money but it is the best I have tasted so far. It also mixes really well(don't even have to use a blender). It does have 55g per serving but a serving is 2 scoops when most are only 1(I think they tried to be tricky). Oh and I wouldn't recomend buying it at any supplement shop, retails for like $70 for 2.2 lbs. I usually order it online for about $35. I know that's not too good of a price for protein ,but I like the taste so much that I am willing to pay it.

Anyway those are my two cents.


----------



## tampajay70 (Dec 15, 2005)

*RE: Best protein*

try and add some Hemp protein to your daily protein regime and see what happens.  Did wonders for me, and no more stomach bloat...


----------



## Andrew (Dec 15, 2005)

*beef*

My favorite protein is beef--hamburgers mixed with curry powder, roast beef (cooked in a pressure cooker), & steak.  If I had one of those sweet ass deli-style meat slicers I think I would carry around slices of roast beef to replace these egg white snacks that I'm so tired of.  Protein powder is convenient though.  Its always in my car when I need it.


----------



## manatwork (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm using nutrisport 90+ protien at the mo, got 5kg tub for £45, its massive tastes really good too. Half serving has 45g of protien in it, just not sure how good the quality is! Always a bit dubious when something is quite cheap but has loads of protien in it, call me a cynic!


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 9, 2006)

I use MRM Metabolic Whey.  10 lbs. for 35 bucks.  Tastes good too.


----------



## UpNorth (Mar 9, 2006)

adrenaline said:
			
		

> 55g of protein per serving that must be like drinking cement





I think the body can only metabolize a certain % of protein at a time, and then you're risking kidney problems.  Again, only what I've read and heard.


----------



## Too Small (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm using ON 100% Whey. I just picked up 2lbs for $12.95. They have A LOT of flavors. I use the Vanilla Cream.


----------



## 2-Swole (Apr 13, 2006)

I usually get the cheap stuff from vitamen world in the big ass containers but if I could I would use Nitro-Tech cause I like taste and it put good mass on me last time.


----------



## naase2004 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Flavor it up*

I mix all my protein with Sugar Free jello or if I want it for dessert Ill mix it with sugar free pudding. The two mixed up makesit where you WANT to drink it. My favorite: Vanilla Protein powder, 1 scoop natural peanut butter and bananna cream sugar free pudding. Damn its good!


----------

